# Cena's nose Broken OUCH!!



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I hate cena as much as the next guy, but jesus you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.

Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him. I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.

Props to cena man. If these threads are getting closed then fine, but I just wanted to show some respect to that man.

And those flips rollins kept doing? Great match and effort from both men.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

And on this day, John Cena overcamed the odds and won. Again.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Yeah. Great match all around especially for a Raw. I complain about the way this company does things just like the next guy, but that was entertaining as heck.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Yes the odds were stacked against Cena. He wrestled hurt and props to that but there have been wrestlers who have shit themselves, taken nasty blows to the head and bled who finished their matches. It's not like Cena was the only man to ever take a hard hit.

Match was insanely good..I don't even know what to call that move Rollins did with the superplex followed by another slam.. like I never seen it before.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Can't even remotely take Rollins seriously


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Although his character on screen is _beyond_ stale and kind of unbearable for me in every way, I actually respect how much Cena has accomplished in both his career and charity work, I'm not hating; but It's just a broken nose, he didn't climb a volcano with a broken leg. I have. :cool2

I respect that he carried on with the match after he bust up his nose, Kevin Owens broke his nose in his debut match in NXT; he finished his match too. Love them or hate them any wrestler who stays in the ring to finish his match for the fans after breaking a bone deserves a cold beer and a pat on the back; so Props for that. Sin Cara made them throw an X up when he broke his finger, the bitch ass pussy.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Looks broke


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Some people will never give Cena credit for anything, but he isn't the first wrestle to carry on with a match when injured.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

If you honestly think that Rollins winning the US title was a good idea, you're sadly mistaken. Sure, it would have been interesting, but it would have nullified the match at SummerSlam.

Cena has to retain the title or there's no point to the match at SummerSlam.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Dell said:


> Looks broke


:Rollins


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Dell said:


> Looks broke


Because it is.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Yeah, it doesn't matter about comparing to other wrestlers, it's about this situation in general, so props there.

Credit due where credit is due, not give credit but then find a knock or a but, just give the man credit .... it's deserved here.

And yes, other wrestlers have done things also, but again, this is about Cena here and this specific match so I don't see why that should be brought up.

Cena's annoying at times ... but again, credit due where it's due so give the man props without a knock for a change.


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Miss Sally said:


> Yes the odds were stacked against Cena. He wrestled hurt and props to that but there have been wrestlers who have shit themselves, taken nasty blows to the head and bled who finished their matches. It's not like Cena was the only man to ever take a hard hit.
> 
> Match was insanely good..I don't even know what to call that move Rollins did with the superplex followed by another slam.. like I never seen it before.


It's true and funny cause while I was making this thread, I was all "This ain't no stone cold broken neck scenario, but props anyhow."

I mean, I give props to any man that finishes a match with a botch that breaks a bone, that's hard to do. Also, I understand the super cena overcomes the odds, but cena hasn't had to overcome much real odds when it came to his wins, because he always knew he was going to win.

Imagine if you were in his shoes, and suddenly the other guy knees you in the face to break your nose, I know some wrestlers who would prob have just let rollins have the pin, but cena knew he had to finish on top, which I do undertand the frustration, but I was too amazed at his broken nose to really care lol, thing looked crazy crooked.

Anyone think when john did the stfu the last time, he really twisted rollins back as hard as he could? Rollins started tapping fast and wouldn't stop, maybe payback, or maybe just part of the match. It's hard for me to determine when it comes to submissions personally :/

I remember seeing the benoit video where he botches and breaks sabus neck, sabu rolled out of the ring and just started screaming and cussing, never finished the match.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Bryan Danielson had his fucking eye dislodged and still finished a match. That's what _i_ call toughness.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Dell said:


> Looks broke


Yup. You could hear Cena mumbling something to the tune of "you clocked me" or "you got me" as if it was directed to Rollins. I wonder if that was part of the script.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

That was a really good match and Cena kept on trucking even with the injury, It showed he has heart, if anyone still believed to the contrary.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Holy shit that looks bad. Time to change the Summerslam match.

Props for finishing the match in that condition. Surprised they still went ahead with several kicks to the face after that, as soft as they were.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> That was a really good match and Cena kept on trucking even with the injury, It showed he has heart, if anyone still believed to the contrary.


I agree with this.. I've had a broken nose before.. And the pain can not be described.. I cried like a bitch when I broke mine..


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Fandangohome said:


> Bryan Danielson had his fucking eye dislodged and still finished a match. That's what _i_ call toughness.


That's tough too. What's not tough about breaking a fucking nose and continuing to wrestle?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

i turned raw off at 10. llooks like i made the right decision


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

*Damn he looks even worse than Stevie Richards did with Masters. :O Crazy. 

I respect him but to any guy who is dissing him just imagine this, Nikki is gonna dress up as a nurse for him now and make him all better so CENAWINSLOL*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



chemical said:


> If you honestly think that Rollins winning the US title was a good idea, you're sadly mistaken. Sure, it would have been interesting, but it would have nullified the match at SummerSlam.
> 
> Cena has to retain the title or there's no point to the match at SummerSlam.


If they're wrestling at Summerslam in a few weeks then this match shouldnt have happened on free tv in the fucking first place.

WWE has forgotten how to build up PPV matches.


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



AEfan21 said:


> Yup. You could hear Cena mumbling something to the tune of "you clocked me" or "you got me" as if it was directed to Rollins. I wonder if that was part of the script.


I think he possibly meant you got me as in, "okay rollins I get it, you're pissed, I didn't expect that, but you got me."

I think cena knows he pisses people off by being super cena, he kind of admitted it at a Q and A
I highly doubt the script would have cena let rollins break his nose with a knee to the face.

and wtf, bryans eye was dislodged? Props to bryan as well, damn lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

A broken nose is a relatively mild injury made to appear worse due it's grotesque appearance.

People acting like he kept wrestling after tearing his quads, or with a detached retina :laugh: He'll go backstage, get it snapped back in and be done with it, as would 90% of every other wrestler backstage. 

"BUT HEY WHAT A HERO!" :cole


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> If they're wrestling at Summerslam in a few weeks then this match shouldnt have happened on free tv in the fucking first place.
> 
> WWE has forgotten how to build up PPV matches.


True, very true, however, I think them giving Rollins a US title shot kinda helps build up to that. 

I'm curious, though: Will we see at WWE title defense at SS?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> I think he possibly meant you got me as in, "okay rollins I get it, you're pissed, I didn't expect that, but you got me."


No.. It's Cena talking too much.. Watch any Botchamania.. One of Cenas biggest flaws is he talks to fucking much for the mics to pick up.. He was telling Seth he got him for real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



AEfan21 said:


> That's tough too. What's not tough about breaking a fucking nose and continuing to wrestle?


I am a huge Bryan Danielson fan. What Bryan endured was an amazing testament to his toughness, but it has no bearing on Cena's toughness tonight. Cena gritted it out and should be commended for it. He actually showed some grittiness tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Cesaro Section said:


> A broken nose is a relatively mild injury made to appear worse due it's grotesque appearance.
> 
> People acting like he kept wrestling after tearing his quads, or with a detached retina :laugh: He'll go backstage, get it snapped back in and be done with it, as would 90% of every other wrestler backstage.
> 
> "BUT HEY WHAT A HERO!" :cole


Have you ever broken your nose? It isn't pleasant by any means and isn't mild.. A.. You broke your fucking nose.. It hurts.. B. The swelling kills your breathing.. C. Blood is not only dripping out your nose but because of the swell back into your mouth. D. IT FUCKING HURTS LIKE A BITCH


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

No respect is given to somone like Foley still going to fight a match after being thrown off the cell or Edge apologize for hurting his Achilles heel at a house show in San Diego or Cena when hurt his neck against Batista and only taking 6 months to recover. Cena broke his oh boo hoo, that guy has lost my sympathy for something like a broken nose. He'll be fine in a week anyways, the dude a freak when comes to his recovery time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I respect Cena for finishing the match with a broken nose but that doesn't mean I have to like him.


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Therapy said:


> No.. It's Cena talking too much.. Watch any Botchamania.. One of Cenas biggest flaws is he talks to fucking much for the mics to pick up.. He was telling Seth he got him for real.


I know what he meant, lol. I'm just wondering how anyone would think it's part of the script. WWE is made to set up matches that look real, not to actually break your opponents nose, this isn't ufc.

Also, I mainly meant how well cena took it and finished the match, not the fact that a broken nose is the worst pain in the world. I would have prob been like "Fuck you rollins" and walked away, or at least got him back. But then again, that's why i'm not in the WWE ha.

Also, a broken nose, i've had one, and it really does fuck up your vision, so props to also finishing with teary eyesight. Either way, best match of the night with everything considered.

I just think you should give him props if you're going to talk anything on the match tonight. Both men put it in the ring tonight, and he did it with a broken nose regardless, which does hurt, even if it doesn't compare to a torn quad.

Also, I don't like cena either, well, I mean I don't like the opportunities he's always given, but you don't have to like someone to respect them.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Therapy said:


> Have you ever broken your nose? It isn't pleasant by any means and isn't mild.. A.. You broke your fucking nose.. It hurts.. B. The swelling kills your breathing.. C. Blood is not only dripping out your nose but because of the swell back into your mouth. D. IT FUCKING HURTS LIKE A BITCH


I did in HS football. in 2nd quarter, finished the quarter. Reset it during halftime and finished the game. It hurts and makes it harder to breathe, but you don't pay attention to that shit when you in the moment. He'll be hurting in about an hour after setting it.

Now in that same game another player tore his achilles heel in two, seen it roll up into his calf, didn't finish but walked off the field. Now that I would've given props to. Broken nose really isn't shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Well look what site this is, people on here really don't have the mental capabilities it takes to watch fake drama sports considering the shit that's said. John Cena could find the cure for cancer and people on here would say he's doing it to get over and he's the Devil.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Q-MAN said:


> No respect is given to some like Foley still going to fight a match after being thrown off the cell or Edge apologize for hurting his Achilles heel at a house show in San Diego or Cena when hurt his neck against Batista and only taking 6 months to recover . Cena broke his oh boo hoo, that guy has lost my sympathy for something like a broken nose. He'll be fine in a week anyways, the dude a freak when comes to his recovery time.


I'm sure Foley gets immense respect and rightly so, specially losing an ear (damn!) ... but it's got nothing to do with Cena and the match situation tonight.

This is where the credit should be given and what the OP is saying, some people (not you) can't help themselves to come in and knock it, it shows how Cena actually bothers them and how badly that they can't help themselves.

It's like the other person who mentioned about a broken nose here, all the things to bare in mind what a broken nose brings, breathing, the blood in your throat etc... let alone the pain a broken nose brings, as well as of course vision that can in some cases be effected after a whack to the nose, yet all people can do is say 'Oh other wrestlers have done this' ... but what about what Cena did tonight, why should it be compared?

IDONTSHIV's post in regards to Daniel Bryan is pretty much hit the nail on the head ... and he's a Bryan fan, credit where credit is due but this thread isn't about Daniel Bryan, Mick Foley or any of the other many wrestlers who's wrestled with injury we can throw into the mix ... so why are they brought up?, it's about John Cena and credit for tonight, that's what people can't help themselves do at times ... and that's the thing.

But yeah, Cena is a freak of nature when it comes to recovery lol


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



mjames74 said:


> I did in HS football. in 2nd quarter, finished the quarter. Reset it during halftime and finished the game. It hurts and makes it harder to breathe, but you don't pay attention to that shit when you in the moment. He'll be hurting in about an hour after setting it.
> 
> Now in that same game another player tore his achilles heel in two, seen it roll up into his calf, didn't finish but walked off the field. Now that I would've given props to. Broken nose really isn't shit.


Lol this pretty much sums it up.

Yes it hurts, yes you can only breathe through your mouth. It sucks but it's really a mild injury, especially in the sports/physical competition side of things.


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



mjames74 said:


> I did in HS football. in 2nd quarter, finished the quarter. Reset it during halftime and finished the game. It hurts and makes it harder to breathe, but you don't pay attention to that shit when you in the moment. He'll be hurting in about an hour after setting it.
> 
> Now in that same game another player tore his achilles heel in two, seen it roll up into his calf, didn't finish but walked off the field. Now that I would've given props to. Broken nose really isn't shit.


Though I agree it's not the end all, but you can't compare high school football with the WWE.. this guy had to continue wrestling , being thrown off the top rope, and being able to give his a game and make sure rollins didn't hit him again in that ring with the broken nose, finishing with a submission move. Not to mention WWE is a lot of the time unless it's tag, a one man sport, now if you got the ball and scored the touchdown with a broken nose, then props to you as well, but theres a difference just protecting, and not taking the show.

But i'm just giving props, not saying you're wrong.


----------



## Swagner (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him. I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.


O you mean like when kevin got his nose broke by CJ Parker and DIDNT run off. He finished the match too. It's not about cena not being capable. People will look past his toughness because wwe just buried their wwe champ.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> Though I agree it's not the end all, but you can't compare high school football with the WWE.. this guy had to continue wrestling , being thrown off the top rope, and being able to give his a game and make sure rollins didn't hit him again in that ring with the broken nose, finishing with a submission move. Not to mention WWE is a lot of the time unless it's tag, a one man sport, now if you got the ball and scored the touchdown with a broken nose, then props to you as well, but theres a difference just protecting, and not taking the show.
> 
> But i'm just giving props, not saying you're wrong.


This is one area I'll give him credit, he didn't allow it to effect his performance too much. With his eyes undoubtedly tearing up at a ridiculous rate, definitely could get difficult.

Or maybe he just dried them with Seth's credibility


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I'm sure Foley gets immense respect and rightly so, specially losing an ear (damn!) ... but it's got nothing to do with Cena and the match situation tonight.
> 
> This is where the credit should be given and what the OP is saying, some people (not you) can't help themselves to come in and knock it, it shows how Cena actually bothers them and how badly that they can't help themselves.
> 
> ...


Well Cena has lost symapthy with plenty of fans so a lot of hate is there, fair or not.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

* I'll give Cena credit for continuing the match with a broken nose, but it doesn't change the fact that he had no business winning this match.

After hearing about wrestlers finishing matches with broken arms, broken necks, detached retinas, torn quads, concussions etc. I find Cena finishing a match with a broken nose a bit tame in comparison.

Kudos to Cena for finishing the match, but I'm not gonna start sucking his dick because of it.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Cesaro Section said:


> Or maybe he just dried them with Seth's credibility


*snert* I lol'ed for real at that.. Nice line...


----------



## BigbyDolph (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Swagner said:


> O you mean like when kevin got his nose broke by CJ Parker and DIDNT run off. He finished the match too. It's not about cena not being capable. People will look past his toughness because wwe just buried their wwe champ.


Ah, was that on nxt or an indie? My bad on that statement. Like I said, props to anyone who continues on in any sport with a broken bone, and still gets the win.

Guess I let his wwe gimmick cloud my judgement of owens, my bad.

Also, i'm just saying give him props, not suck his dick man, lol


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> I hate cena as much as the next guy, but jesus you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.
> 
> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. *You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him.* I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.
> 
> ...


Kevin Owens broke his nose in his debut match in NXT.

He also finished the match.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Q-MAN said:


> Well Cena has lost symapthy with plenty of fans so a lot of hate is there, fair or not.


Well, it just goes to show who can separate that and who can't then, like the person said above, I respect what he did there but I don't have the like him.

If someone can't give someone credit where it's due, specially in a situation like this ... it's a little crazy, specially considering these people don't even know the guy.

I'm not Cena's biggest fan, but I don't hate him either, he just annoys me at times ... I couldn't even be arsed to invest that much hate towards him ... or anyone really, some just can't help but run in to a thread and discredit him, I think it's quite sad to be honest to go to the extent some people do, it's a complete waste of energy and I've got better things to do lol

Like another person said above, he could find the cure for cancer and people would still hate on him, it's ridiculous.

That's just me personally, of course, we're all different


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> Though I agree it's not the end all, but you can't compare high school football with the WWE.. this guy had to continue wrestling , being thrown off the top rope, and being able to give his a game and make sure rollins didn't hit him again in that ring with the broken nose, finishing with a submission move. Not to mention WWE is a lot of the time unless it's tag, a one man sport, now if you got the ball and scored the touchdown with a broken nose, then props to you as well, but theres a difference just protecting, and not taking the show.
> 
> But i'm just giving props, not saying you're wrong.


Didn't do anything flashy. Did have to play ironman last quarter and a half because of the achilles heel, was a team mate.


----------



## Swagner (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> Ah, was that on nxt or an indie? My bad on that statement. Like I said, props to anyone who continues on in any sport with a broken bone, and still gets the win.
> 
> Guess I let his wwe gimmick cloud my judgement of owens, my bad.
> 
> Also, i'm just saying give him props, not suck his dick man, lol


It was takeover. I agree he toughed it out, but I've seen mankind thrown off a cell and continue a match. He is never gonna get the props he deserves because of his booking. No one can live up to his booking.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Cena isn't the first guy or only guy to wrestle through tough injuries. But I will give him credit just like I'd do with anyone else. His nose looked awful and I marked when he went after Rollins after his nose broke instead of laying down for the doc. The guy loves what he does, I never had an issue with him. Great on the mic and in the ring, his character though :deandre


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Every other wrestler would have done the samething. And the match was almost over.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

It was fucking dumb :drake1 dude could have made it even worse and injure it even further. Working through severe injuries like that will always be stupid. I say that as a Cena fan.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

If Cena gets a championship match against Rollins at SS I hope Brooklyn starts a " break his nose again" chant.


----------



## TheGoldbergShovel (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Cena once went to the hospital for a hyper extended knee. Not convincing.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.


Why not?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Great. Now all you need is some hustle, loyalty and his next t-shirt.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I'm sure he will get it reset and Nikki will give him TLC but his wrestled through worse. Tore his tricep still worked a great match with Bryan, tore his pectoral muscle off the bone against Kennedy on raw still finished the match. Broke his neck and still finished the match. This is a flesh wound


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Fuck Cena and his nose I wipe my ass giving him any kind of respect this bastard has ruined every wrestler and angle I liked.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I'll give props to John for hanging in there after taking a Knee of Justice, but that's alls I'm giving him.
Still not over him going over Owens via submission and same with Rollins tonight.
They shouldn't have even fought tonight. Reminds me of when Reigns beat Rollins the Raw before NOC, but not as close to the PPV.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Cena haters continue to hate. That was a great match and performance by Cena. No need to hate.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

When I saw the blood gush I went crazy. It made me feel like a savage:frown2:

Respect for both men putting on a hell of a main event. I was going to a house show this friday to see Cena vs Owens in a steel cage but now idk if Cena will be there to defend it. :serious:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Cena once got his face smashed legit by Brock. 

Good Times.


----------



## AmbiguousEin (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Though he isn't the only one who has done this before (Owen's debut in NXT came into mind),props for Cena finishing the match with a broken nose. While his character is staler than stale bread, I respect everything that he has done for the company. The only reason why many people hate Cena is because his character is basically the same "never give up" character that pisses off most haters, and it has been going for 11 years (even I'm sick off it when it gets over the top). The only thing that Cena is hated for is his character in the WWE. He is one of the most beloved people outside of that because he has done a lot of good things (like his charities).


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Oh wonderful, more people moaning because the "IWC machine" won't give John Cena credit. If you'd been paying attention, me and many other posters have been appreciating Cena's run of good matches in the US Open Challenge. I loved his work pre-2004 and I commend the guy for carrying on injured. That's dedication and I can fault him all I want but he is dedicated to the business.

And it isn't really like he is the only guy to carry on injured in a match. I mean, Owens did in his NXT debut. So can everyone calm down with the Stop Hating Cena train now?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Will that mean he won't compete for the WWE Title. WWE should rest their top baby face. No need to Hurry Cena. Take a long Vacation with Nikki


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Man, that's gnarly.
It looks like someone just chewed up a wad of Big League Chew and then smacked it in the center of his face.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Daaaaamnn!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

You can break my nose, but you can't break my spirit! I'm a champion, and champions fight! So you'd better get ready Jack, because at SummerSlam, THE CHAMP... IS... HERE!!!


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

And he's no longer the face of the company, Vince must be having a heart attack by now. But dam that was a brutal knee he got.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

xWHOPPERHEADx said:


> Man, that's gnarly.
> It looks like someone just chewed up a wad of Big League Chew and then smacked it in the center of his face.


Big League Chew :mark: Loved that stuff as a kid.

- - - - -

In Vince's eyes is hurting Cena worse than being a racist? 

:hmm

RIP Sef Rollings.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

xvampmanx said:


> And he's no longer the face of the company, Vince must be having a heart attack by now. But dam that was a brutal knee he got.


Rollins is probably curled up in a corner in the fetal position rocking and mumbling knowing he's fucked.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone else think Rollins purposely stiffed him and then HBK'd the finish by tapping immediately, kinda like how HBK oversold Ho Kogan because he knew he was doing the job.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

dashing_man said:


> Will that mean he won't compete for the WWE Title. WWE should rest their top baby face. No need to Hurry Cena. Take a long Vacation with Nikki


Nah.. they'll probably set the nose and then give him a Kobe Bryant facemask so he can wrestle. Something like this:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

For him to continue like that...was amazing


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rollins was already dead in the water but his upcoming burial will be legendary.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Never going to change opinions of people who still use talking points from 07 when it comes to Cena.

That being said, he finished his match while a guy like Rory McDonald quit when he got his smashed in a similar way.

Salute.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Deezy said:


> Never going to change opinions of people who still use talking points from 07 when it comes to Cena.
> 
> That being said, he finished his match while a guy like Rory McDonald quit when he got his smashed in a similar way.
> 
> Salute.


Yeah, let's forget that Rory was punched for 5 rounds in the face legitimately.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Why would Rollins get buried for that? He just put over Cena's whole "never give up" mantra and made him look like an OG triple O, G. Expect Cena to cut a 20 minute promo about it next week.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Embracer said:


> Yeah, let's forget that Rory was punched for 5 rounds in the face legitimately.


Nose got smashed in the fifth, he was holding his own right until that round, some would say he was winning.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Cena's promos over the next few weeks:

"Guys, I know the odds are looking grim. I can't breath through my left nostril and I seem to be dizzy. There seems to be some jizz looking thing come through my nose constantly and I'm in a shit tone of pain, but guess what, THE CHAMP IS HEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. AND I'LL FIGHT AT SUMMERSLAM WHICH CAN BE SEEN ON THE NETWORK FOR 9.99. HUSTLE. LOYALTY. RESPECT. MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION."


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL Rollins is not getting buried for that , they didn't bury him when his nudes got leaked ; he won't get buried for that either.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Cena is no soft cock no chance he has time off from a broken nose.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why would Rollins get buried for that? He just put over Cena's whole "never give up" mantra and made him look like an OG triple O, G. Expect Cena to cut a 20 minute promo about it next week.


Oh.. I have no doubt whatsoever he's getting punished for it. Not in the short term, it'll be used to build the match and he was probably slated to lose anyways, but sometime after... punishment is coming.

The reason being that they don't want to infer that the way to grab the Brass Ring is to go stiff on the Face Of The Company and cave his face in. So ya... have no doubt.. the paddles are going to be broken out over this.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

You don't hate Cena. You're one of those fake ass motherfuckers that parades as a Cena hater so that nobody flames you waiting for the opportunity to suck up with shit like this. I'm a Cena hater, and I say fuck him, broken nose or not. What else were they going to do, cut the show 15 minutes early?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks painful :Cocky


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins it's bizarro he not gonna get buried last time he fucked up and his small penis got exposed in social media he was still pushed, probably he gonna get rewarded for botching on Cena's nose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Anyone else think Rollins purposely stiffed him and then HBK'd the finish by tapping immediately, kinda like how HBK oversold Ho Kogan because he knew he was doing the job.


It'd be kinda funny if he did that. Too many of these young guys are just happy to be there and do the job with a smile on their faces all the time. (Looking at you especially, Ambrose.)


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

That looks beautiful I love it if only it happens more often to him!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Mad respect for Cena for finishing the match like a true champ should. It looked really brutal too. I really hope he get it fixed and won't be around next week since it's another golden opportunity for Rollins to get some heat and to rub this in into cena fans faces..sorta blessing in desguise for his heel character for sure. 

As for guy behind the character(being Colby Lopez) I hope he went backstage over this whole thing and doesn't turn into another Foley after Rock beat him senseless with so many chairs..yeah you know what I mean.*



Lothario said:


> Rollins was already dead in the water but his upcoming burial will be legendary.


*And he should be buried because injuries happen in pro wrestling and Seth did this on porpuse or? I'm not sure I'm following your statement here. 

It's almost as if you are saying he did this intentionally and now WWE will punish him for it.
*


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> It'd be kinda funny if he did that. Too many of these young guys are just happy to be there and do the job with a smile on their faces all the time. (Looking at you especially, Ambrose.)


Ambrose is not one of those losers its not his fault they build him up just so another guy can go over him he proves himself all the time when given the push.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah that was a brutal shot glad it was Cena to be honest


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Rollins is so fucking fucked. He may be the most fucked person I know...

Sad.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

tailhook said:


> Nah.. they'll probably set the nose and then give him a Kobe Bryant facemask so he can wrestle. Something like this:


like Dashing Cody Rhodes :mark:


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Seth's Knee was reckless, i remember the Cena-Punk matches with Punk hitting Cena with some devastating knees but he never hurt Cena .


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

xvampmanx said:


> And he's no longer the face of the company, Vince must be having a heart attack by now. But dam that was a brutal knee he got.





Hawkke said:


> Rollins is probably curled up in a corner in the fetal position rocking and mumbling knowing he's fucked.



Vince be like, 

"DAMMIT!! How dare that little shit break the nose of my company's golden boy!!"
:vince6:vince6:vince6:vince7:vince7:vince7:rollins4:rollins4


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

dont worry Seth is Protected, he is Triple H's Chosen One, i dont see Seth losing the title to Cena at Summerslam at all.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Champ doesn't care

He will still be there every week for his fans and show those baddies what respect means

Broken Nose? No way that stops the commander of the chain gang :cena4


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Eliko said:


> dont worry Seth is Protected, he is Triple H's Chosen One, i dont see Seth losing the title to Cena at Summerslam at all.


What's the point? Cena already beat him. The belt is meaningless.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

We all know Cena really broke his nose in Vince's ass while he was brown nosing him. This is just a cover up.

Forget CM Punk though, Seth Rollins should enter MMA with that Flying Knee. He'd knock some motherfuckers out straight loco.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Cena overcome the odds. :lol


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eliko said:


> dont worry Seth is Protected, he is Triple H's Chosen One, i dont see Seth losing the title to Cena at Summerslam at all.


Still Vince's company and I guarantee you that Rollins will lose it at SummerSlam.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ice_edge said:


> And he should be buried because injuries happen in pro wrestling and Seth did this on porpuse or?* I'm not sure I'm following your statement here. *
> 
> It's almost as if you are saying he did this intentionally and now WWE will punish him for it.




Well, given the hypothesis that directly follows the bold, that much is completely evident. :lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Owww... that musta hurt.

Then again, seeing as how many careers he has busted up like that...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I've always been told that if you're fighting someone bigger than you that you should slam your fist into the bridge of their nose and they will drop like a fallen tree. A flying knee is much worse than a fist.
The fact that Cena finished the match was shocking.
Love him or hate him he might actually be Superman.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Wrestling with a broken nose doesn't make his character any less stale.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Well, given the hypothesis that directly follows the bold, that much is completely evident. :lol


*This together with RIP Rollins thread are ridicilous things to say. Just letting you know that. Injuries happen all the time and I don't really think I need to explain this to you. Real men suck it up and return to fight another day. It's just the name of the game in this scripted drama we call WWE. If every time someone got punished over an accidental injury most of stars and divas would be buried six feet under every time they botch a move and hurt someone for real. 

Every man and women in that company knows(hopefully) the risks of the game and they accept it..they put their bodies on...yeah you heard this speech before I assume so let's not act you don't know it. It matters not if he is face of the company or not. No one is punishing anyone over a botched move. 

Now let's say if by very little chance for some odd reason Rollins did this on porpuse do you or anyone else have proof or they would be giving statements out of pure hatered for the man?*

:draper2

*Honestly*


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

It's why he'll be running the shit for the next ten years; you give it up too fucking easily.

Lets forget about all the times he's wrestled drenched in blood and taking shots to the head and any other time he wrestled injured. He's not some new kid on the block; he's John fucking Cena. Cut it out.

I swear, any tiny little thing and some of you damn near break your necks rushing to jump on his dick. It's the number one reason he smirks and laughs at you clowns.

Oh and I like how he MiB'd half you people into forgetting he made the Champ tap out on free television, because clearly, that's what's best for business. Forget new stars, forget giving Rollins any legitimacy as the number one heel, we need to celebrate and put over the 15 time champ in the best way on free television.

But at least you forgot about HH.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*










*Apparently, the rest of the world respects it too.*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Fandangohome said:


> Bryan Danielson had his fucking eye dislodged and still finished a match. That's what _i_ call toughness.


And when you throw Mick Foley into this discussion who finished a match with half of his ear torn from his body, multiple matches with concussions etc etc what Cena suffered is a minor niggle in comparison :shrug. Even Ryback claims to have finished a match with a broken ankle. 

The problem isn't that Cena isn't given enough credit, the bigger problem is that he's give far too much credit when he finally does something others before him have done .. and done better or in worse conditions :draper2


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Not quite Vader popping his eye back in its socket mid match and finishing a match with Stan Hansen, but fair play Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

One tough mother fucker right there


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

cena is a tough mofo right there


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I as Cean fan think he wins too often, and WWE is wrong to do this
But the hypocrisy in WWE fans:

Cena wins: he have the fault

Roman wins: WWE have the fault

These two have the same type of booking, but the reactions of the fans are different


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

He will be wearing one of these now. 




















and get even better. :cena3


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone who's saying Rollins won't be buried for this is delusional. Is like they're forgetting who's nose he broke and who is the man his boss be having wanks over. His burial is coming be prepared for it.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

the broken nose will give cena a lot of credit by many of his critics.
i wish john a good rehab and enjoy the upcoming love.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

A broken nose won't stop Cena/Rollins II happening at Summerslam.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Yeesh, that's nasty.

I've seen wrestlers continue wrestling matches with far worse injuries than this, but I still have to give Cena credit where credit is due.*


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

And the NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW TNA world heavyweight champion - RETH SOLLINS!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Another Rollins move ban


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Anyone else think Rollins purposely stiffed him and then HBK'd the finish by tapping immediately, kinda like how HBK oversold Ho Kogan because he knew he was doing the job.


Depends on if Seths a huge cunt or not. If he did it purposefully then he should be fired. Breaking someones nose because you have to lose a pretend fight is pathetic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Anyone else think Rollins purposely stiffed him and then HBK'd the finish by tapping immediately, kinda like how HBK oversold Ho Kogan because he knew he was doing the job.


It's an amusing thought, but obviously Rollins tapped quickly because Cena's nose was broken and the match needed to be over. 

As for breaking the nose on purpose is concerned, you must think really low of wrestlers if you think that shit happens.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> I hate cena as much as the next guy, but jesus you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.
> 
> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him. I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.
> 
> ...


Big deal he wrestled with a broken nose. You see this type of stuff happen a lot, especially in other sports where there is full body contact . Kudos to him for finishing the match, it certainly isn't easy but give me a break , it's a broken nose. Jericho wrestled with a broken arm and a cast which is much harder to do 

Also, Kevin Owens finished his match vs CJ Parker with a bloody nose in his NXT debut when CJ Parker legit palm struck his nose


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rollins loses the title, loses his rematch and will start repaying all the guys he's gone over during his title run. Slow babyface turn, be rebuilt.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Some people will never give Cena credit for anything, but he isn't the first wrestle to carry on with a match when injured.


And some people give cena all the credit.

I wouldn't be shocked if vince called a wrestlers meeting to praise Cena's toughness to the guys


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SóniaPortugal said:


> I as Cean fan think he wins too often, and WWE is wrong to do this
> But the hypocrisy in WWE fans:
> 
> 
> ...


You must not have noticed Romans road to wrestlemanis


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

Well done Rollins. You couldn't have done that to a nicer c**t.


----------



## nesh27 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



amhlilhaus said:


> *And some people give cena all the credit.*
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if vince called a wrestlers meeting to praise Cena's toughness to the guys


Nail on head. This is what irks me to death.

He's given too much credit for all the things he does which are supposed to be normal for every wrestler.

I am very sure most of the wrestlers would have finished the match professionally with the same injury sustained. When cena does it, he instantly becomes the toughest man on the roster and everyone starts saluting him.

I am very sure most of the wrestlers do their fair share of charity work like make a wish and stuff like that. But when cena does it, he is mother Theresa.

I am very sure if given an opportunity and the right booking like cena has been given, some of the talents on the roster can put on match of the year material performances as well.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> I hate cena as much as the next guy, but jesus you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.
> 
> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. *You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him*. I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, anew gimmick is need for Cena then after this perhaps?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> You can break my nose, but you can't break my spirit! I'm a champion, and champions fight! So you'd better get ready Jack, because at SummerSlam, THE CHAMP... IS... HERE!!!


:clap.

Read the whole thing in Cena's voice :lel


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

damn that looks nasty

r.i.p Seth


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

That's nasty.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Cena's promos over the next few weeks:
> 
> "Guys, I know the odds are looking grim. I can't breath through my left nostril and I seem to be dizzy. There seems to be some jizz looking thing come through my nose constantly and I'm in a shit tone of pain, but guess what, THE CHAMP IS HEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. AND I'LL FIGHT AT SUMMERSLAM WHICH CAN BE SEEN ON THE NETWORK FOR 9.99. HUSTLE. LOYALTY. RESPECT. MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION."


:applause

Nailed it.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

He'll do a Virgil :











Or a Brutus 'The Barber' Beefcake :










And have a good chat with Wade Barrett, as he's had a few broken noses from his bare knuckle days.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

As much as I can't stand Cena, he's a pretty tough SOB to finish the match.

Also, Kevin Owens' nose was broken his very first match in NXT.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I like Cena as a talent, he can wrestle as we have seen and he can cut promos, it is his booking and stale gimmick that is the issue. Cena's booking does not make sense for this stage of his career. With the US title they created an upper mid-card scenario where Cena was supposed to elevate the title and then elevate the person who takes the title off of him. Thats literally the only reason they should have given him a mid-card title. Instead they've simply forgot that because people actually enjoyed his matches and they're now doing the opposite. Just think of a simple booking scenario, where Owens wins at Battleground and retains after a interference from Rollins/Cena's next opponent (say for this example, Cena cut a promo about his reign being better than Rollins) during a RAW rematch. With that we would have a pretty big title match at SummerSlam and Owens would have been made into a legit star within a single month. Instead we just have super Cena beating Rollins on RAW and a mid-card heel in the form of Owens. They need top guys and yet all they literally do is fuck them over when they have to face Cena, because WWE are too afraid to let Cena lose a feud to someone "below" him in case the new guy can't make it. It's like 80s TV dramas where the hero always wins, that does not work with TV dramas in 2015, so it should not work in wrestling.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Rekt


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

tailhook said:


> Oh.. I have no doubt whatsoever he's getting punished for it. Not in the short term, it'll be used to build the match and he was probably slated to lose anyways, but sometime after... punishment is coming.
> 
> The reason being that they don't want to infer that the way to grab the Brass Ring is to go stiff on the Face Of The Company and cave his face in. So ya... have no doubt.. the paddles are going to be broken out over this.


The conspiracy theory mumbo jumbo people come up with about PRO WRESTLING is nothing more than laughable. This is an entertainment company, not that US Government (sorry NSA, please don't kill me).


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I only had one reaction to that knee strike from Rollins:










:rollins



tailhook said:


> Nah.. they'll probably set the nose and then give him a Kobe Bryant facemask so he can wrestle. Something like this:


It's bad enough that he unintentionally stole Barrett's signature facial disfigurement, but now you want him to steal "Undashing" Cody Rhodes' mask too? 8*D


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I'll respect him when he retires. Every single superstar in the roster would have continued in Cenas position. That's why they're there. Don't overestimate him.


----------



## Beast-Incarnate (Jul 28, 2015)

CoolGuy45 said:


> Anyone else think Rollins purposely stiffed him and then HBK'd the finish by tapping immediately, kinda like how HBK oversold Ho Kogan because he knew he was doing the job.


THIS x10000

It's only 9:30 AM on Tuesday and I'm sick of hearing people say it was bad booking last night. It wasn't bad booking. Rollins wasn't booked to tap in two seconds. But when you break your opponents nose (whether on purpose or not), the match needs to end quickly. Not only was there blood, but a real injury. Both big no-no's for WWE. 

I think they both did a great job given the circumstances. Cena was tough as nails to finish the match and Rollins didn't make it too painfully obvious they were cutting it early. Hats off to both of them.

Kind of have to give WWE a break on this one (no pun intended.)
It doesn't do much for the story line, but they didn't botch the match.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Apostate said:


> It's an amusing thought, but obviously Rollins tapped quickly because Cena's nose was broken and the match needed to be over.
> 
> As for breaking the nose on purpose is concerned, you must think really low of wrestlers if you think that shit happens.


Brock broke Bob Holly's neck on purpose. A lot of wrestlers, a lot of people in general are scumbags.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

flying knee to be banned now :vince3


----------



## burritopowers (Apr 13, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> Rollins is probably curled up in a corner in the fetal position rocking and mumbling knowing he's fucked.



This is pure gold


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Brock broke Bob Holly's neck on purpose. A lot of wrestlers, a lot of people in general are scumbags.


Yeah .. 1 in hundreds .. maybe even thousands. The insinuation that Rollins who is a genuine nice guy would do something like this on purpose is beyond laughable though.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Beast-Incarnate said:


> I think they both did a great job given the circumstances. Cena was tough as nails to finish the match and Rollins didn't make it too painfully obvious they were cutting it early. Hats off to both of them.


Yeah, Seth didn't seem to back off too much. Especially delivering that double maneuver shortly thereafter.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The Apostate said:


> Yeah .. 1 in hundreds .. maybe even thousands. The insinuation that Rollins who is a genuine nice guy would do something like this on purpose is beyond laughable though.


Since when is Rollins a genuine nice guy? Have you completely forgotten the scandal, reason he was almost kicked out of NXT, etc? Wouldn't be surprised if he did it on purpose even though I doubt it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The best part of it was Jbl channeling vince, suprised vince didn't slip up and say I can't wait to suck his cock later!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> flying knee to be banned now :vince3


I know this isn't a serious post but they don't actually ban moves that have been legitimately proven to injure people if ya get what I mean. :side:


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

SyrusMX said:


> The conspiracy theory mumbo jumbo people come up with about PRO WRESTLING is nothing more than laughable. This is an entertainment company, not that US Government (sorry NSA, please don't kill me).


You either know how the WWE works, or you don't.

Heck, the punishment may not even be onscreen. But if you think caving in John Cena's face gets you anything other than enormous backstage heat that will blowback on you.. just lol.

Its the equivalent of trying to take a blowtorch to Vince's Wallet. And the one thing Vince cares about above all else is making sure that wallet keeps producing.

But in the short term, I hope they let Rollins have some fun with the casuals and kids and go the full heel(they haven't shied away from it before) having busted Cena up. Kind of like a last meal before the gallows :>. They should milk it for heel heat for all its worth lol.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The Apostate said:


> Yeah .. 1 in hundreds .. maybe even thousands. The insinuation that Rollins who is a genuine nice guy would do something like this on purpose is beyond laughable though.


Correction Seth WAS a nice guy before he signed with WWE.

They all were but working for that company has a nasty way of changing the people who work there for the worst. I mean just look at how many lives the McMahon family have ruined for instance.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Since when is Rollins a genuine nice guy? Have you completely forgotten the scandal, reason he was almost kicked out of NXT, etc? Wouldn't be surprised if he did it on purpose even though I doubt it.





LordKain said:


> Correction Seth WAS a nice guy before he signed with WWE.
> 
> They all were but working for that company has a nasty way of changing the people who work there for the worst. I mean just look at how many lives the McMahon family have ruined for instance.


So a little bit of arrogance and sleeping around means someone is not a nice guy --- and therefore it must be true that he probably also broke Cena's nose on purpose ... Right. Ok. WWE champion with one of the biggest pushes in the history of NXT call ups will break Cena's nose on purpose because that will cement his future in the company further ... Yah .. laughable. 

You may take exception to the idea that he's a "nice guy" overall, but in the context of why I called him a nice guy (i.e. not injuring wrestlers on purpose) the idea is still laughable ... Thinking that someone will injure someone on purpose because they showed a little cokiness at one point or cheated on their fiance is laughable. Do you guys even logik?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

All hail, a new era of Cena worship has begun. I hope they make a golden cast of his broken nose, enlarge it and then make a new spinner belt out of it for when he inevitably wins the title again. Hell, they should even make a new line of shirts, going through the spectrum of colors all over again with this image plastered on the front and back:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe Cena wanted a nose job, but Vince wouldn't let him. In defiance of Vince's wishes, Cena paid Rollins to break his nose. Now Cena has to get surgery and he can have that Michael Jackson nose he has always wanted.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol deep down, you know Seth Rollins was like "fucckkkkkkk" when he found out he broke Cena's nose, and as soon as the show ended he was all up Cena's face apologizing lol.

Would do the same shit.


----------



## The GTA Guy 69 (Jul 28, 2015)

He beat the WWE champion with a broken freaking nose. 
More bragging rights with cena to go in his book of acolades.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't stand Cena's character but say what you want about the man himself I respect him for continuing with that match. Anybody who has ever had their nose broken know that shit hurts. Especially getting tossed around in a wrestling ring for 10 more minutes afterwards. All the crap JBL was saying on commentary about it was pretty much true. Your eyes are watering, you can't breathe, you don't even want to touch your face. I'm sure Cena got tagged a few more times in the face accidentally during the remainder of that match. 

I know kayfabe wise it would have screwed him horribly if he would have quit that match so Cena the person actually kept on going with that injury. Yeah I know boxers and MMA fighters do it and whatever but those are real sports. This is a scripted fake wrestling show the guy could have quit if he wanted to. 

Good on him. I can't stand the guy but I respect anybody who is willing to go through that and continue on just for entertainment purposes. The fake Cena we see on TV and the real Cena the person both have heart, I'll give him that much.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

I was just kidding around about the stiff thing. He obviously was helping Cena get out of there.


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

I may b in the minority,but I think Rollins did it on purpose either a compelling chance to show how tough John cena is or a chance to generate heat with Rollins and cena.Props to him for his toughness either way I don't kno if there is a wrestler in this post attitude area that would have continued the match outside of maybe Kurt angle


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks bad. I hope he takes a few months off.... that would be the best decision for everyone.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

I agree, Cena deserves a lot of respect.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Cena could have an Undertaker kinda mask.

But yeah, that was nasty and hope Cena gets better, he manned it up and was able to finish the match in a professional fashion.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The Apostate said:


> So a little bit of arrogance and sleeping around means someone is not a nice guy --- and therefore it must be true that he probably also broke Cena's nose on purpose ... Right. Ok. WWE champion with one of the biggest pushes in the history of NXT call ups will break Cena's nose on purpose because that will cement his future in the company further ... Yah .. laughable.
> 
> You may take exception to the idea that he's a "nice guy" overall, but in the context of why I called him a nice guy (i.e. not injuring wrestlers on purpose) the idea is still laughable ... Thinking that someone will injure someone on purpose because they showed a little cokiness at one point or cheated on their fiance is laughable. Do you guys even logik?


Yes, cheating on your fiancé and being so arrogant and rude to the point of almost being fired doesn't seem like the traits of a nice guy. I clearly said that I doubt that he did it on purpose, why would he? This could easily kill his career. But you claiming he's a genuine nice guy is just easily arguable.


----------



## xevven (Jan 21, 2014)

Cena sold that broken nose pretty good :heyman

Also it's fake, it will lead to masked Kane and masked Cena


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Brock broke Bob Holly's neck on purpose. A lot of wrestlers, a lot of people in general are scumbags.


Seriously? I thought that was an accident.

Seth isn't a boy scout, but I doubt he injured Cena on purpose. He's been a professional in the ring from all that I know of him. This seems like it was an accident, but I do wonder if he will catch some heat. Not every injury is created the same in the WWE.

I give Cena credit for finishing the match. He's a tough son of a bitch. He's more than earned his respect. I wish him a full recovery.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think it's true anymore to say "Cena doesn't get the credit he deserves for the effort he's putting in" - that was true as recently as a year or two ago but today most wrestling fans have no problem acknowledging Cena, especially since the US title run began.

A few people resent the fact that he's going back into the title picture or that he goes over the wrong people in the worst possible way but that's a completely separate issue to the question of "Do you respect his efforts and his work ethic?".

It's pretty much clichéd to even say that or talk about the distinction between character/booking and real life. There is no problem with Cena not being given his due.


Of course, you're always going to see more criticism than praise and there's nothing wrong with that - people who are satisfied have less to say while criticism creates conversation and the opportunity to fix problems. That said, maybe officially setting the record straight with a thread like this will help end the misconception.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Depends on if Seths a huge cunt or not. If he did it purposefully then he should be fired. Breaking someones nose because you have to lose a pretend fight is pathetic.


Whats more pathetic is even giving credence to that thought simply because you dislike the guys onscreen persona. Rollins is well liked backstage for his professionalism. I think him doing it on purpose is a huge stretch. Especially considering how he has said how much he likes and respects Cena in non-kayfabe interviews...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*WWE Hall Of Famer Praises John Cena After Suffering Broken Nose In Monday’s RAW Main Event*


- WWE Hall of Famer Mick Foley wrote the following praise for United States Champion John Cena after finishing last night’s RAW main event with a broken nose:

SUPERMAN

Whatever you do, please don’t disregard what I say about John Cena – WWE Universe by mentioning that I finished a match with a tooth in my nose, or without an ear. I did those things. But after watching Cena continue a great match with ‪‎WWE‬ champion Seth Rollins, despite a nose broken so badly that it looked like it had been applied by a ......... FX master, does anyone out there believe that John Cena, if placed in a situation where his tooth was stuck in his nose, or an ear was lost along the way WOULDN’T continue wrestling?

A week ago, I named my mid-season WWE all-star team. Today – for consistently having great matches and going above and beyond the call of duty to entertain the ‪‎WWE Universe‬, I name John Cena was my mid-season MVP.



http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-hall-of-...-nose-in-mondays-raw-main-event#ixzz3hD3x6SOv


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

tailhook said:


> You either know how the WWE works, or you don't.
> 
> Heck, the punishment may not even be onscreen. But if you think caving in John Cena's face gets you anything other than enormous backstage heat that will blowback on you.. just lol.
> 
> ...


Are you lit? If anything the broken nose will make Cena look stronger and build his SuperCena personality even more. Not to mention it's wrestling, people are going to get hurt; it kind of comes with the job. Saying that there will be heat on Rollins for inadvertently breaking Cena's nose is like saying the ring mat caught heat when Eddie Guerrero popped his elbow out of it's socket after a frog splash.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

SyrusMX said:


> Are you lit? If anything the broken nose will make Cena look stronger and build his SuperCena personality even more. Not to mention it's wrestling, people are going to get hurt; it kind of comes with the job. Saying that there will be heat on Rollins for inadvertently breaking Cena's nose is like saying the ring mat caught heat when Eddie Guerrero popped his elbow out of it's socket after a frog splash.


Yea, as long as Cena doesn't miss anytime, this works out swimmingly for the company. A legit opportunity to put Cena over as tough, and has Seth looking stronger in the loss than he would have otherwise.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Brock broke Bob Holly's neck on purpose. A lot of wrestlers, a lot of people in general are scumbags.


He didn't break Holly's neck on purpose, he did sand-bag Holly on purpose, and the sandbag lead to the broken neck, not that it makes it much better, and Brock as still a dick for doing it though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sure I would have been reduced to a almost blubbering mess if my nose got got like Cena's. Anyone who doesnt acknowledge his professionalism and toughness after that, will,most likely never give Cena credit for anything.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL

It's wrestling, These will happen. Focus on the match as it was a very good one from both men. 

Cena is fine, Rollins is fine. We move on.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm sure I would have been reduced to a almost blubbering mess if my nose got got like Cena's. Anyone who doesnt acknowledge his professionalism toughness after that, will,most likely never give Cena credit for anything.


This. I've been punched in the nose before and it incapacitates you with pain. You can't see straight and the fight is over.
I can't imagine what a flying knee from a professional athlete would be like but I'm assuming it's like a painful death.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Blind Haters = People who's opinion and standards differ from mine so I will bitch because it is clear my opinion is the best.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Iormungand said:


> Blind Haters = People who's opinion and standards differ from mine so I will bitch because it is clear my opinion is the best.


No, a blind hater is someone that shits all over anything or anyone due to a deep-rooted hatred they have for that thing or person. They can never give this thing or person credit regardless of this thing or person's performance. If you don't understand what this is just check out Washington, DC. That's how some on this board act. I don't particularly care for Cena but some people around here have an irrational hatred for the man.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Guys/girls wrestle hurt every single week, lots of times hurting themselves mid-match. Only difference is, the announcers aren't instructed to put them over as the greatest performer in history because of it. Just a few months ago Ryback broke his ribs against Wyatt on PPV, and not only finished the match but attempted a horrible frogsplash :lol I didn't hear the announcers jerking him off during that match. 

I'm not saying that to discredit Cena. You finished a match with a broken nose. Cool. Good job. You're tough. You're no tougher than anyone else, though.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Godway said:


> Just a few months ago Ryback broke his ribs against Wyatt on PPV, and not only finished the match but attempted a horrible frogsplash :lol I didn't hear the announcers jerking him off during that match.


They actually reminded us of Ryback's ribs about 9000 times.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> I hate cena as much as the next guy, but jesus you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.
> 
> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. *You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him.* I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.
> 
> ...


Its still real to him, dammit


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Dub J said:


> No, a blind hater is someone that shits all over anything or anyone due to a deep-rooted hatred they have for that thing or person. They can never give this thing or person credit regardless of this thing or person's performance. If you don't understand what this is just check out Washington, DC. That's how some on this board act. I don't particularly care for Cena but some people around here have an irrational hatred for the man.


I've seen it thrown around -alot- so sometimes I figured it was just someone being overly defensive about their own objective view of things. In this case I can immediately relate as a Ryback fan since 2012, I can get that people have their own favorite and disliked wrestler but it IS trying at times when you have certain people basically proclaiming hate for a certain person that they've never met.

I mean I am no Cena sympathizer, I find the notion he has no pull about as credible as his spot calling but I know for a fact that I can still enjoy what little I can without popping out the billionth Cena hate thread.

I really just wish people could remain civil, debate and discuss without resorting to hate-fueled rage like some people I guess just can't raise above their antipathy.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



Therapy said:


> Because it is.


Seeing this, I dunno why but the first thing that popped into my head was...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ice_edge said:


> *
> Now let's say if by very little chance for some odd reason Rollins did this on porpuse do you or anyone else have proof or they would be giving statements out of pure hatered for the man?*
> 
> :draper2
> ...



To be honest, this sounds like it's rooted in something personal that has been brewing than anything anyone in this thread has actually said.




Highlight where I ever stated or suggested Rollins injured Cena intentionally, or curtail this exchange. You're arguing w/ yourself. Your leap of logic here is the equivalent of you overhearing someone proclaim that they don't eat chicken and you deciding that they're a vegetarian.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LordKain said:


> Still Vince's company and I guarantee you that Rollins will lose it at SummerSlam.


Absolutely not. 

No way you put two titles on Cena. That leaves them with only the IC title for the rest of the guys, and puts them in the worst situation in years when he comes viable competitors.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



nesh27 said:


> Nail on head. This is what irks me to death.
> 
> He's given too much credit for all the things he does which are supposed to be normal for every wrestler.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that WHOEVER was in this position, the people who are giving credit to Cena would also give the same credit to that person too, Cena is getting credit in a situation where he deserves credit, why is this so hard for some people to do that?

He carried on a match with a pretty nasty injury, it's not about anyone else, or whoever did what in the past, as some people are bringing up, Mick Foley ripping his ear off or someone tearing a quad is nothing to do with the fact Cena did what he did last night and if people can't find credit in that, there is something wrong ... bringing all that shit up is completely irrelevant to last nights match, at the end of the day, he did really well, whether we like Cena or not ... he did and a personal feeling towards a man shouldn't reflect on giving credit where it's due ... that's the problem that lies here, some people just cannot separate that and that's the truth.

And then people will try throw out shit like this ... when it's bullshit, if that had happened to Reigns, Ziggler, Bryan, Seth ... whoever, they would no doubt be getting the same credit Cena is for what they did during this match ... if anything, it's the other way round ... people finding a reason to knock or hate on Cena or to try put down or knock those people who actually have enough dignity to be able to give a man credit where it's due ... regardless of personal feelings towards the man, those knocking that and those people is just a way of that hate coming through from them ... because it really does come across as them getting mad because people are giving credit to the guy they hate so much ... which is really sad if the hate is that intense ... which it absolutely is for some people, so when people try and twist it or manipulate it when the majority of people giving him credit are giving him credit because it's valid ... not because it's Cena (who actually gets it the other way round) it also says a lot about those people (in a good way) as opposed to those who just cannot credit him or have to knock him here, people who just cannot put personal feelings aside to credit the man and will try defend that until they are blue in the face, it's obvious, chances are, you won't find one post on here in crediting Cena from those people, but you'll no doubt find posts knocking him though from them in previous posts.

Unfortunately, some people can't do that ... they have to down play it or throw in a 'Yeah but' .... just give the man credit where it's due ... it's really not that hard.

Whether it's John Cena, Dean Ambrose or Jack Swagger who did this ... the same credit is deserved to each man equally ... and it really is as simple as that.

No one says a person has to like or dislike Cena, as you'll find he pisses most people off more than not in general anyway, but it's not about that in any way, shape or form.



Dub J said:


> No, a blind hater is someone that shits all over anything or anyone due to a deep-rooted hatred they have for that thing or person. They can never give this thing or person credit regardless of this thing or person's performance. If you don't understand what this is just check out Washington, DC. That's how some on this board act. I don't particularly care for Cena but some people around here have an irrational hatred for the man.


^^^ Exactly this!!!


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Its a 4hr PPV and all. 

Rollins should be released for that. Too dangerous. Dont fuck with someones face.


----------



## Beast-Incarnate (Jul 28, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> He didn't break Holly's neck on purpose, he did sand-bag Holly on purpose, and the sandbag lead to the broken neck, not that it makes it much better, and Brock as still a dick for doing it though.


doesn't sand bagging mean you go limp when your opponent has you up in the air? so technically holly sand bagged brock? 

i'm under the impression that sand bagging your opponent is a dick move because it makes it harder for him to make his move look good/legit. so holly was being a dick and brock decided to be one back and drop him.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

They made Cena getting his nose broken number 3. This should make some folks happy. :HA


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

And yet he kept fighting like a true hero. Absolute respect for Cena.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully this take Cena out of the Title match at Summerslam. Hoping for too much aren't I?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

gotta respect that!
No matter if Cena has Aids,Ebola,no legs,no arms and a broken nose at the same time. He will still bury the shit out of Rollins.
They really need to book Cena vs God. Gotta love watching God tapping out to Cena.

And by the Way Alicia Fox got injured but she still continued & worked the match to the end. Respect that first!


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm fucking done.


----------



## Jeff Hardy. (Jul 28, 2015)

How can John Cena be the face of WWE with a nose like that? Actually, forget it. Let's just hope John Cena goes away for longer than one week this time.

Thank you Seth.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Please tell me he's out for a significant amount of time, enough to miss this years Summerslam.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

He saw the Make A Wish kid he visited earlier in the day, holding up his Never Give Up towel, and said this broken nose ain't shit and then showed the way to overcoming the odds. He'll be champ again shortly.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

A lot of people eluding to Cena being out over a month for a broken nose.

Old Sin Cara wouldn't miss a week over a broken nose.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I doubt he'll miss any time. If anything, he'll just wear Lebron's old mask:


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

Amazing how many of you are saying that you're 'glad Cena got hurt'. I'm not a Cena fan but I'm not petty enough to be glad when he gets hurt either..


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

sexton_hardcastle said:


> Amazing how many of you are saying that you're 'glad Cena got hurt'. I'm not a Cena fan but I'm not petty enough to be glad when he gets hurt either..


I've had my nose broken before and it's not really that big of a deal especially compared to other injuries.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Extreme close-up of the knee to nose

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CLBw4GJWcAA4uaF.mp4


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

If he's not on Raw next week or a few weeks after then maybe I'll watch the full show instead of one or two snippets on YouTube.

Every single Raw where he's absent is always great. It's happened too many times to just be a coincidence.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

The last time I saw a nose broke in WWE show was in that PPV when Jeff pushed that ladder against Joey Mercury's nose.

Any nose accident happened between January 2010 and last October?
I couldn't watch WWE shows during that time because of my cable provider's fuckery.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Underdog put that on a T-Shirt.....

"FACE OF THE COMPANY by Vinny Mac"

(Insert Broken Nose Picture with magic marker cock on forehead)


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

While we're giving Cena credit, can Toru Yano get some credit for working with a massive cut on his head and a black eye?


----------



## StiffChairShot (Jul 29, 2015)

This was all Seths' fault


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

_His nose looked bad, at first i didn't know if it was real . But yes it was!!!_


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Not a huge deal... Shinsuke Nakamura would probably like " Cool story Bros "


----------



## Terraria (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*

Owens had the same on his nxt debut and didnt run like the op said for bait probably.

And that superplex to the slam seth did and then went for his phoenix splash instead of garbage pedigree made me mark out like a little bitch.

So hyped for their match on a ppv but with seth winning clean and having a 30m gold match to show why he is the future.

With brock this cant happen since he appears on 3 ppvs so they had seth be a freaking jobber


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I admired Hakushi, Taka Michinoku, Dick Togo in his heyday.
But for me the thing with japanese wrestling is, if they want me to watch their matches, they should hire some english language commentator for that.
Because like it or not, english is the universal language.0


----------



## rKOwens (Jun 20, 2015)

Take your time Cena! Take all the time you want! Anything to keep this guy off my tv is good with me. Thank you Seth!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Not just Nakamura, didnt El Patrón worked a a couple of matches with broken ribs, and he also beat christian at summerslam after he and drew had a pub fight


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Theres no way in hell Cena misses Summerslam. Guy is like the Lebron James of wrestling, so he'll probably be back on Monday to cut a promo about how tough he is. With that said, i hope Rollins gets into a different program next week.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



JamonChuvas said:


> Yes I can, fuck him and fuck you.


Amen. A-Fucking-men. 

I'm tired of these Cena apologists. You either like him or you don't. There is no inbetween.. 

Fuck John Cena. I've kept that alive while the rest cooled off. 

He has failed as a face of the industry. He has failed as a drawing champion and only succeeds because the company doesn't push anyone else as strong. In a less protected world Cena is no better than a dolph ziggler. 

Fuck john Cena if that wasn't clear before. Fuck him since 2005. Some of us remember how good WWE used to be. Cena letting guys kick out of his finisher eight times a match isn't what "used to be good" about wrestling.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

sexton_hardcastle said:


> Amazing how many of you are saying that you're 'glad Cena got hurt'. I'm not a Cena fan but I'm not petty enough to be glad when he gets hurt either..


After 10 years of him burying the careers of better wrestlers, and ruining our show, I am so glad he got his nose smashed. Him getting hurt is the only fucking way anybody can get a break from him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh. Fuck a Cena.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The one universal thing in any professional or collegiate level sport, fans are considered scum, failed human beings when they A.) Wish death or injury on an opposing team/player B.) Celebrate an injury. This holds for most any rational civilized section of a functional society. If you're so in your feelings that you have to be told not to celebrate harm to others over ENTERTAINMENT, then you need to evaluate the miserable cesspit that is your life & have whatever defective, inbred excuse for reproductive organs sterilized lest you pass on your self imposed retardation to another.

To everyone else having a normal debate :rusevyes


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Owens did break his nose in his debut match in NXT he did finish the match.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

San Jose should start a " thank you Seth" chant this Monday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> After 10 years of him burying the careers of better wrestlers, and ruining our show, I am so glad he got his nose smashed. Him getting hurt is the only fucking way anybody can get a break from him.


John Cena has buried no-one. The Writers have put Cena over in a number of feuds, and what happened to the guys that lost feuds to Cena is on the writers, not John. The anti-Cena bullshit on this forum is ridiculous. Even when he's having his best year in the ring, and putting on awesome matches, he's still getting slated. You guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him. I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.


Great hyperbole. Owens wrestled with a broken nose in his first match in NXT. Not as long or as bad as Cena, but he did regardless.

Bryan wrestled with a detached retina.

Punk wrestled with a fractured skull, and a LOT longer than Cena.

And all of these guys are met with even stupider, less acceptable, more biased and "blind" hate than Cena gets. Why do we have to respect Cena for continuing if others wouldn't respect anyone else?

This is just another "Well it's Cena so give him _more_ props to make up for the fact you don't like him." thing isn't it?


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

F $ck John cena. Nuff said


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Shagz said:


> Owens did break his nose in his debut match in NXT he did finish the match.


I just remembered that. That copying bastard. 

Just fucking around. :lmao


----------



## PrettyPincessOrton (May 28, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



BigbyDolph said:


> I hate cena as much as the next guy, but jesus you can't boo a man who wrestles the rest of the match with a broken and bleeding nose.
> 
> Give this man some respect, since you haven't for the last decade of his career. You know kevin would have walked the fuck out of that ring if that were him. I wanted seth to win, obviously, but maybe he'll win at summerslam, in a winner gets both titles match.
> 
> ...


I found it so disrespectful that people were booing him like seriously come on. SMH!!!


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

That was some pretty nasty looking shit. I give props out to Cena though for continuing the match with his nose moved to one side of his face. That had to hurt like fuck.


----------



## Hunter S. Thompson (Jan 3, 2012)

I have mad respect of Cena after that. Tough son of a bitch


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have respect for him but still hope he leaves forever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mad respect for finishing the match. I don;t think anyone really has a problem with Cena in the ring anymore. It's JUST HIM. Him and his persona and gimmick.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

If they do face off at Summerslam which it looks like they will, I'd love for this to play into the finish of the match somehow. Cena could wear a mask to show he's still recovering from the injury and then at one point late in the match the mask somehow comes off, Seth open palm strikes Cena in the nose (or knees him again) which sets up the pedigree & Seth retaining.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE probably won't do that because they want Super Cena to win.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: I give respect, typical blind haters everywhere.*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Amen. A-Fucking-men.
> 
> 
> 
> He has failed as a face of the industry. He has failed as a drawing champion and only succeeds because the company doesn't push anyone else as strong. In a less protected world Cena is no better than a dolph ziggler.


Literally everything you said is factually wrong.
John Cena has been a top draw for over a decade, John Cena hasn't failed as a face of the company whatsoever. Doesn't push anyone else as strong, but Orton, Sheamus, Punk, Bryan, Edge, Reigns (for his short stint before people had a bitch-fit) sure as fuck weren't pushed to the moon, and the list goes on.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

mattheel said:


> Whats more pathetic is even giving credence to that thought simply because you dislike the guys onscreen persona. Rollins is well liked backstage for his professionalism. I think him doing it on purpose is a huge stretch. Especially considering how he has said how much he likes and respects Cena in non-kayfabe interviews...


Someone else brought it up, I pointed out that it wouldn't be a good thing if that was the case, you mark for your boy and jump on me...yet I'm the pathetic one...


----------

